# "The Monster" - Multiplex "W" with Clamp-On Attachment



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

My metal working tools haven't arrived yet, so I made a wooden slingshot today.

It is the first boardcut "W" design, and it's an ergo shooter! I used the clamp-on method so I can rearrange the bands quickly for butterfly or normal shooting (pics show butterfly length).

I carved the finger grooves first, then I cut of a slice and laminated it to the handle of the boardcut. This way I was not hindered by the fork arms when I took the rasp.

I used the clamp-on method also because it gives no handslap and I like the clean band attachment.

No varnish, just wood stain.

It is a very good shooter, and perfectly safe due to the width of the fork arms. It's not exactly beautiful, but heavy duty!



















Jörg


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I am salivating.


----------



## christopher (Jan 8, 2010)

Man that thing is huge. Looks like a ox yoke ring!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Pretty big indeed! But I want power, and the long fork arms have to be wide to take the strain of heavy bands.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Now THAT's a real nice pocket shooter... for Andre the Giant!
Looks muy cool, bet it's pretty accurate as well.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice one!

Joerg, you really took a chance building that -- how could you know beforehand if the center of gravity in the grip would be just right for strain-relief? Also, I note that the bands look the same as wide as in many of your other band sets. Have you hit the law of diminishing returns with thera gold? Or is that the most you can pull? It looks like you could hold wider bands on that.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Dayhiker, the centre of the bands is about one inch above the hand. That is my best setup for the W. No dangers, low wrist strain.

I can pull heavier bandss, but I plan to shoot 16 mm lead in butterfly and heavier bands would decrease the speed. 5 cm fork, 3 cm pouch.

29 cm band length.

Jörg


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Holy Moley -- you are going to butterfly those bands!!! You are pretty strong to do that. (Stronger than I thought.)


----------



## Ken (Aug 1, 2010)

Jorg,

You mention that clamp on method of attaching the bands means no hand slap - is this always the case, or only with this design of yours?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

The through-the-fork method avoids hand slaps, in most cases.


----------



## Ken (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Gandolphin (Jun 28, 2010)

you should color it!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Joerg, how far did you chase that Horse to take one of his shoes?







REALLY COOL BUD!! (Love the clamp style attachment too!!!!!) Flatband


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Great slingshot, but when does the news come back on ???


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

His viewers like destruction videos. Jörg, how about I send you a G10 T1 and you can shoot Bone Crushers _at_ it? (Not kidding.)

The monster is the most aptly named of all your slingshots. If Conan the Barbarian had carried a slingshot, it would have looked like that.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I must say that this slingshot is pretty darn effective. I think I found the ideal band dimension for the 16 mm lead balls I made with the Bellsofhythe 12 shot mould.

I tested it extensively today, in butterfly of course. I leaned a wooden plank into a corner of my stone wall in the garden. The ball flew right through the plank, hit one stone corner, richochetted and hit the other side. Here is what it looks like now (compared to the original condition:



















Note that I am using lead from car wheel weights, picked them up for free. This material is much harder than the lead used for muzzle loaders, in fact if you use it in a muzzle loader it will damage the rifling in the barrel.

Smitty, I will eventually make a news magazine again. Those are the most time consuming videos, I have to assemble the contents, then collect the images, and then film - plus the editing, much work. It fills my weekend. It is warm and sunny outside, not a good day to sit in front of my Casablanca editing system... just have some patience.

Jörg


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

I achieved almost as much deformation of 0.44" lead shot using a set of _Gold-Winners, _they're also constructed from wheel weights. That's comforting for me as it's more than hard enough to penetrate the flesh of game but not hard enough to come flying back in my face if I miss and hit something harder...









*PS: *I LOVE the layered effect you achieve when you carve your plywood!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I tested the 16 mm lead, they crash through a 15 mm plywood board!

I also destroyed a brick, the ball penetrated about an inch and the stone broke in the middle. It was one of these white, lightweight but dense modern bricks.

One of the bands finally ripped at the pouch and the ball kind of hopped away... hit my thumb root... I am cooling the swelling with a frozen steak right now.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Ouch!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

That steaks, I mean stinks.

Sorry about the thumb hit. Hopefully it hit in a place that will heal the fastest.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Don't worry, I can still shoot! No danger for the video tomorrow.

A meaty hand has advantages, obviously. A wife who is a certified nurse and in the last year of medical school helps, too.

Jörg


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

good news!


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

holy smokes..







that thing is no joke...


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

MMM...steak!









Just kidding. Hope your pain goes away soon.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Don't worry, I can still shoot! No danger for the video tomorrow.
> 
> A meaty hand has advantages, obviously. A wife who is a certified nurse and in the last year of medical school helps, too.
> 
> Jörg


Aye, I can see having a medic on hand being very useful for you lol!


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

That's definitely a Joerg-sized catty if ever I saw one!









Are the band clamps held in by wood screws or are there threaded inserts in the fork itself for machine screws?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Wood screws. I used machine screws before, but it turns out that you don't have to tighten the screws very much, the attachment is rock solid.

Of course,

1. I used wood screws with very prominent threading over the entire length
2. I used Multiplex wood, hard to crack that stuff

Jörg


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

WOW


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks, Joerg.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Truly a MONSTER!!!!! Great Job!!!!


----------

